# snmp error



## spring_64 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi all,
I install SNMP on VMware. when I run snmpget or snmpwalk with other IP in our network it says "no response from host". I have ping from those hosts.
Sorry about my bad English.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 2, 2013)

You will get the same response if the community string is incorrect.


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi,
In my snmpd.conf the community is: rocommunity public localhost.
One of my command is:
`snmpget -v 1 -c public 192.168.x.x sysName.0`


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 3, 2013)

I forgot to say that I changed agentAddress to udp:161.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 3, 2013)

spring_64 said:
			
		

> In my snmpd.conf the community is: rocommunity public localhost.


This allows public to be used only from localhost.


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> This allows public to be used only from localhost.


I'm sorry, I don't understand what it needs to be instead of localhost? I changed it to my network address but it doesn't work.

Sorry, I'm very mach a beginner.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2013)

You must give it an IP address and mask. For example 192.168.10.0/24 or 192.168.100.132/32.


----------



## spring_64 (Nov 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> You must give it an IP address and mask. For example 192.168.10.0/24 or 192.168.100.132/32.



Dear SirDice,

Thank you for your answer, but *I* gave IP address and mask 
	
	



```
rocommunity public 192.168.x.x/24
```
 and it doesn't work!

Do you have any other idea?

Thanks a lot.


----------

